# JLTO Guide Pins



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Imagine that you're in the business of selling slot cars and parts:

If I buy a "JLTO complete rolling chassis" from you, would the chassis you send me include a guide pin? Why or why not?

If you told me -- "All chassis are complete rolling chassis. Just add your own body.” -- should I expect to be able to take a Thunderjet 500 pullback car body and screws, mount it on your rolling chassis and run it on my track? Or should I have to pay you an extra $1 for a guide pin (or $5 for 10) after I receive your chassis and discover that there is no pin?

Does an X-Traction complete rolling chassis include a guide pin? Should that be any different from a JLTO chassis?

I guess the question is really, "Is a guide pin part of a slot car chassis?"


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Well, Considering JL does not sell the chassis seperately, there is no definition as to whether it would include the guide pin.
When you buy Aurora Tjet chassis you can expect to not get a pin. Theat is the way they are packaged and sold. 100 to a case, no pin, no screws.

However, considering that JL gives you 2 guide pins with each car, whether Tjet or Xtraction, to not include it being Greedy in My opinion.

And NFW am I paying $1 each for one.
Do tell the seller please.

HTH
Keith


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

If I was outright selling them I would offer them both ways. The ones with a guide pin would cost more. If I was to auction them on ebey or some other auction site I waould specify whether or not guide pins were included. 

If I told you "All chassis are complete rolling chassis. Just add your own body.” I would expect to have to include screws also because you can't just add your own body if you don't have screws.

X-traction chassis are the same as far as I'm concerned. If I was outright selling them I would offer them both ways. The ones with a guide pin would cost more. If I was to auction them on ebey or some other auction site I waould specify whether or not guide pins were included.

I have bought many chassis in the past few years, some came with guide pins and some came without them, I'm talking all types of chassis. Many times I can save money by buying them without guide pins, if I have extras.

The bottom line here is that if it was said "All chassis are complete rolling chassis. Just add your own body.” guide pin and screws should have been included. 

When you are selling things you need to be very careful what you say and how its worded.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

As far as sellers being greedy, many sellers are selling these things for less than they paid for them wholsale already. They are just looking for ways to get their investment back.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

micyou03 said:


> As far as sellers being greedy, many sellers are selling these things for less than they paid for them wholsale already. They are just looking for ways to get their investment back.



It's their problems if they're "investing" into the "wrong business", thinking they maybe have discovered an easy way to earn mo' money :hat:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its also their choice how they want to sell their products. I am not one of the investors, I am just sympathetic to their predicament.

As far as I'm concerned a seller can do whatever he or she wants to try and make money. If I don't like what they are doing, I won't buy from them.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I am surprised that I am the first to question this (according to the seller). Thanks for your replies. After buying lots of X-Traction chassis and all of them coming with pins, I was surprised to get a 10-pack of JLTO chassis without pins from this seller. As with so many things in life, I guess it's all about expectations...


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Email me your address, I'll send you 10 free.

Thanks
Keith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Whenever I sold chassis, I included the pin becase they weren't worth the hassle of seperating them for resale or auctions anyway. Plus I couldn't see charging more than 5-10 cent for the thing anyway.  rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

did someone say making money is part of business??
how about good customer service.........I always included pins and sometimes extras just to keep people happy. charging a buck for something that 2 where included in the package anyways isn't good people relations.
Even though its a cheesey little pin (that Keith is going to throw you) I still wouldn't buy from the person again. Keith, me and all the other good guys aren't always there to make up for the few idiots out there.
sorry for the rant


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Whenever I sold chassis, I included the pin becase they weren't worth the hassle of seperating them for resale or auctions anyway. Plus I couldn't see charging more than 5-10 cent for the thing anyway.  rr



I never sold a JL chassis, but whenever I sold a packaged car I always included the guidepin on the car and the extra.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks anyway, Keith. Your nice gesture is appreciated. I had some spares I could use. I'm down to just a couple spares now because I have also used some as spacers on cars with fatter silicone tires. I figure I'll replenish my supply when the next round of Round 2 cars start shipping...


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

TK Solver said:


> Imagine that you're in the business of selling slot cars and parts:
> 
> I guess the question is really, "Is a guide pin part of a slot car chassis?"


It depends on the chassis type....but for chassis that have screws or guide pin that are NOT attached (i.e. Auorra or JL T-jet chassis) I would say NO.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

For JL cars I would expect a guide pin. Every chassis originally comes with TWO... 

GP


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> did someone say making money is part of business??


Yes indeed! According to the IRS, if you don't make money it's not a business, it's a hobby.

I concur with SCJ, the status quo for rollers is that if the pin is physically attached to the chassis it's expected to be included with the roller. If not, it's not expected to be there. If it happens to be in there, very cool, but if it's not in there - no big deal. 

The fact that JL included one or two guide pins with complete cars is immaterial. For all you know the seller bought these chassis from another wholesaler who sold them exactly as they sit. I've bought a lot of TJet and JLTO rollers from some of the most respected sellers out there and never got a single pin. Does "greed" abound? No, that's just what's expected, the norm for the marketplace.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*my worthless opinion*



SCJ said:


> It depends on the chassis type....but for chassis that have screws or guide pin that are NOT attached (i.e. Auorra or JL T-jet chassis) I would say NO.
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


This is my lowly opinion also.
I don't expect a pin with a TJet style chassis unless a body is attached...

Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

noddaz said:


> This is my lowly opinion also.
> I don't expect a pin with a TJet style chassis unless a body is attached...
> 
> Scott


Even if the seller states: "All chassis are complete rolling chassis. Just add your own body.”

I think the statement "Just add your own body." implies is that all the buyer needs to have is a body and the chassis being sold to make a running usable slot car.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The seller has offered to throw in the guide pins with my next order, with the understanding that from now on I should not expect to get guide pins with JLTO rolling chassis. Fair enough. Now I know. All's well.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

TK, for future reference, look for guide pin auctions while your looking around on e-bay. There are lots of good deals on 10-packs of pins.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Most guide pin auctions only deserve a good laugh. Currently, I don't see anything reasonable out there. The seller of item number 6028861945 wants to sell us pins for $2 each when shipping is included. I suppose that the seller of item 6029467774 is offering a reasonable deal.

I'm just thankful that I held onto all the spares I got with the complete boxed cars. Those pins are turning into little pieces of gold!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I wasn't aware of those auctions, TK, but that is a joke.......$2 for a guide pin  . And Slotfather ain't much better. After the shipping that's $12......$2 per pin. He may be a good hobby shop owner, but his prices for things are 'a bit' overpriced. 

That deal for 10 pins for $3.25 shipped is a very good deal. If you need pins, hit that guy up.

For anyone needing XT pins, a seller named 'mikelwilzon' has what seems to be 12-pin lots for $1.20, including shipping. He has cars and other JL parts. I bought some items from him with no problems.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I thought that it was pretty common that if you bought chassis' you didn't get guide pins or screws. Even though if you buy a JL car you get 2 pins, that doesn't mean that the seller bought cars and removed the chassis to sell pins and the beautiful phillips head screws separately. They could have bought wholesale chassis' and are moving them.
Jim


----------

